# New Girls!



## AimeesGoats (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

So adorable!!


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Congratulations! They are gorgeous! Don't forget to add them to the 2021 kidding thread.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Just adorable!


----------

